# Body Clipping



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Our wonderful schizophrenic October weather is in full swing. My poor mare is completely haired up for our (fingers crossed that we actually get it) Super El Nino winter. 

We have events that we are driving at every weekend this month. This past it was 75 degrees and she was sweating pretty heavily because of all of her hair. I have decided to do a trace clip on her, but I was hoping to get some opinions/suggestions from those of you that have clipped a driving horse before. I have clipped riding horses, and have always left the hair on under the saddle area, should I do similar for her? Leaving the hair under the collar, saddle and where the breeching will be?

TIA!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Never traced clipped when I was driving since by that point I was already doing a full body clip, but I know exactly what you mean with fall weather and hairy horses. Full clipping worked fine by me, and if I were riding/driving at this time instead of slowly trying to recover from a broken leg (well, the leg is healed, it's physical therapy that's being a PITA) I'd have clipped by now. As it is, leaving the hayburners au natural since I won't be doing anything till next year.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your leg! I totally understand though, in 3 weeks, I am having surgery that will put me in a cast halfway to my shoulder for 4 weeks. NOT looking forward to that! 

When you were clipping, did you leave the hair under the saddle area?


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

I'v clipped my mini every spring and never left the hair under the saddle/girth/collar area, never had any issues.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*clipping.*

some drivers do a full clip thats if the horse is riddeen as well and compeats in different equestrian disaplins.

the other one is like you have discribed a trace clip.

the other one is clip the neck and belly a few people did that who i knew.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

I ended up doing a VERY modified trace clip. I took off quite a bit up her sides and neck, but left the hair as extra cushion where the collar, saddle (driving and dressage saddle) and spider goes. It looks pretty fun in person actually, like I was creating a design. It really doesn't show up in pictures or I would post it. She did great in the 95 degree weather with plenty of support from us. Lots of breaks, lots of opportunities to get a drinks, cool down cloths applied, chilled fruit, a nice long unharness "lunch" break, in the shade as much as possible. Far and away she handled the heat better than I did. Right now she is snug in her new blanket because we finally seem to be getting fall temps. Hoping for a real winter this year!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

nitapitalou said:


> I ended up doing a VERY modified trace clip. I took off quite a bit up her sides and neck, but left the hair as extra cushion where the collar, saddle (driving and dressage saddle) and spider goes. It looks pretty fun in person actually, like I was creating a design. It really doesn't show up in pictures or I would post it. She did great in the 95 degree weather with plenty of support from us. Lots of breaks, lots of opportunities to get a drinks, cool down cloths applied, chilled fruit, a nice long unharness "lunch" break, in the shade as much as possible. Far and away she handled the heat better than I did. Right now she is snug in her new blanket because we finally seem to be getting fall temps. Hoping for a real winter this year!


You can have ours!!

Shame. I was looking forward to pics lol.

Congrats on a nice event and successful clipping!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

nitapitalou said:


> So sorry to hear about your leg! I totally understand though, in 3 weeks, I am having surgery that will put me in a cast halfway to my shoulder for 4 weeks. NOT looking forward to that!
> 
> When you were clipping, did you leave the hair under the saddle area?


Sounds like in 3 weeks you will be out of commission long term. I would not clip her. Just put a cooler on her to dry when done working her.
Just saw you already clipped


----------

